# Gingerbread theme for Liquid ICS



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure if liquid will be including theme chooser in the rom. 
If he doesn't, anyone up for the challenge to create the theme similar to this;

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...icsgingerbread

I would really appreciate it, blue isn't really my color!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Derrtydozen said:


> Not sure if liquid will be including theme chooser in the rom.
> If he doesn't, anyone up for the challenge to create the theme similar to this;
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...icsgingerbread
> ...


theme chooser is already in liquid ICS...


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> theme chooser is already in liquid ICS...


i didn't see it, my mistake. 
Ran it for about an hour then went back to shed, maybe that's why....


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

so I see where the theme chooser is, I can't seem to find the theme in play store....

i think the theme isn't compatible with ICS...not sure


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Derrtydozen said:


> so I see where the theme chooser is, I can't seem to find the theme in play store....
> 
> i think the theme isn't compatible with ICS...not sure


that theme is a CM7 theme. indeed, it isn't compatible with ICS (CM7 is gingerbread and liquid ICS is partly based on CM9).


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> that theme is a CM7 theme. indeed, it isn't compatible with ICS (CM7 is gingerbread and liquid ICS is partly based on CM9).


So then a theme would indeed have to be created right?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Derrtydozen said:


> So then a theme would indeed have to be created right?


yes...


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm 90% sure I've seen a gingerbread ics theme check over at the xda theme's forum or just look up Green Holo on the market.

Edit: Also theme chooser is in the Settings menu in ICS/JB not it's own app


----------



## Derrtydozen (Jul 9, 2011)

Mattes said:


> I'm 90% sure I've seen a gingerbread ics theme check over at the xda theme's forum or just look up Green Holo on the market.
> 
> Edit: Also theme chooser is in the Settings menu in ICS/JB not it's own app


Yeah I figured out where the theme chooser was, the Holo theme is exactly what I wanted. Except there some things that are still blue...such as the drawer and a few other things......I'll be using this until I find a full green theme, thank you very much


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah try out Nova Launcher, if a theme doesn't swap the colors you can do it manually in Look n Feel


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

this is probably your best bet: http://play.google.c...ira.theme.Green

edit: or maybe this: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonny.theme.sublime


----------

